# New bike build - opinions needed



## SKoob (3 Apr 2013)

My birthday is coming up shortly and I'm itching to build a lighter bike from scratch. I'm pretty set on building it around a Kinesis Decade Convert 2 alu frame in black as it has rack and guard mounts along with swappable drop outs. I'm going with polished alloy Ritchey classic stem, bars and saddle post. The bits I'm stuck on are what colour to go for on the rack and brakes, do I for for black or silver?


----------



## Psyclist (3 Apr 2013)

SKoob said:


> My birthday is coming up shortly and I'm itching to build a lighter bike from scratch. I'm pretty set on building it around a Kinesis Decade Convert 2 alu frame in black as it has rack and guard mounts along with swappable drop outs. I'm going with polished alloy Ritchey classic stem, bars and saddle post. The bits I'm stuck on are what colour to go for on the rack and brakes, do I for for black or silver?


 
Go with what *you* want  but silver should set it off a treat with the polished parts.


----------



## Old Plodder (4 Apr 2013)

I'd stick with nice shiny alloy, easier to keep clean.


----------



## SKoob (21 Apr 2013)

Just been doing a bit more research and I've found the on-one range which offer track drop out frames with mudguard mounts, rack mounts, bottle cage bosses with frames made of cromoly. (Guessing a more comfortable ride than an all alloy frame and fork combo as on Kinesis) They are heavier but accommodate wider tyres and offer more options for brakes i.e. cantilevers, disks etc... Which has made choosing a frame difficult again  The Kinesis is lighter, has swap outs incase I get fed up of fixed but guess I can go hub geared.
So which would make a better bike of the 2? It would be a commuter with weekend rides and maybe a bit of light touring.


----------



## Old Plodder (22 Apr 2013)

SKoob said:


> It would be a commuter with weekend rides and maybe a bit of light touring.


No two people are the same; steel likely to be better for commuting & touring, depending on your types of ride.
However, I'm riding 'Alum' these days, presently about 30 mile rides, no luggage just a seat pack for tools.


----------



## SKoob (22 Apr 2013)

Anyone had experience of the quality of the frames from either company?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Apr 2013)

The on one is fine....paints easily damaged but for the price no grumbles. The comfiest fixed I've had.


----------



## SKoob (22 Apr 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> The on one is fine....paints easily damaged but for the price no grumbles. The comfiest fixed I've had.


Thanks for the input, I'm looking for longevity and comfort, is kinda swaying me to the on one. Going to have a proper ganders at a bike shop of the Kinesis this weekend and if its not up to my expectations I'll be getting an on one


----------



## SKoob (9 May 2013)

Went for the Kinesis in the end, had the bike shop prepare the bb shell and cut the steerer, picked it up and it looked fantastic, top quality..... Or so I thought, got it home to start assembling my bike only to find 1 of the swapout drop outs will just not fit in the horizontal position. I've managed 1 side fine so I'm aware of how to do it. So its either a frame or swapout defect. My question is who is responsible for the issue? The bike shop or Kinesis? If Kinesis then I'm worried I'm going to have to pay for the work to be done again. Can't believe the only component purchased through a shop has given me the most grief so far


----------



## Old Plodder (9 May 2013)

Your contract is with the shop you purchased it from.


----------



## Fuzzball (9 May 2013)

Shop, sale of goods act on your side, not fit for purpose


----------



## SKoob (11 May 2013)

Thanks for the advice folks, contacted the shop regarding the issue. Turns out my frame was sent missing a pair of the horizontal swopouts so they've got Kinesis to send me the missing parts. Downside is they've had a good few frames sent out missing these parts so there is a 2 week lead time on the parts  Started putting together as much as I can on the bike now that I know the frame is good though, here's a couple of pics of the progress so far....


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2013)

Looks nice!

Is it an optical illusion or is the fork curvy, Dogma style?


----------



## Basil.B (15 May 2013)

The forks look curvy to me too.
But then I've got wonky eyes!


----------



## SKoob (10 Jun 2013)

The fork is slightly curvy so your eyes are fine lol. I'm still waiting for the swopouts as the eta keeps getting delayed. Anyone know if there is a max length of time for a defective product to be sorted out?


----------



## SKoob (16 Jun 2013)

Ended up contacting the manufacturer and got the dropouts sent to me. Finished putting the bike together Thursday and Friday evening, rack arrived Saturday and got that fitted and here's the finished article 

















Rides really nicely, silky smooth, light and responsive without being twitchy, well chuffed with it.


----------

